# built in wifi tethering



## Gobbles23 (Aug 29, 2011)

I was wondering if cm7 GB I'd going to eventually have built in wifi tethering. I see the notification widget option but know that it isn't built in yet. Wifi tether isn't telltale and stops for no reason here and there.


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Just use wireless tether or barnacle wifi tethering in the market. They both work just fine.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

^This. Also, this area is for ROM releases so it's gonna be moved in 3...2...1...


----------



## adrianl623 (Jun 10, 2011)

Can anyone help me find wireless tether on the market. I can;t seem to find it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

adrianl623 said:


> Can anyone help me find wireless tether on the market. I can;t seem to find it. Thanks in advance.


it's not in the market. have to get it here http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/


----------



## adrianl623 (Jun 10, 2011)

razorloves said:


> it's not in the market. have to get it here http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/


Thank you! I just tried it out but it brings me to a Verizon page that says I have to subscribe. Did I mess up?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"adrianl623 said:


> Thank you! I just tried it out but it brings me to a Verizon page that says I have to subscribe. Did I mess up?


Sounds like you're on stock rom. Which rom are you on? This thread is about wifi tether on cm7.


----------

